

Quantum chip breakthrough to be unveiled [FT Paywall] - blackRust
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1410dc2c-f383-11e1-b3a2-00144feabdc0.html?ftcamp=published_links%2Frss%2Fworld_uk%2Ffeed%2F%2Fproduct

======
DharmaSoldat
For those who don't want to subscribe...

[http://www.itpro.co.uk/642613/scientists-to-announce-
quantum...](http://www.itpro.co.uk/642613/scientists-to-announce-quantum-chip-
technology-breakthrough)

------
krigath
What are the implications of this for RSA? How powerful must a quantum chip be
in order to factorise (i.e. break) the current encryption schemes?

